# Aire at Calais 31st Dec



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Hi all
We will be overnighting on the Aire at Calais on the 31st of December. if anyone is there do please come and say hello. 

We are in a Hymer B544 with two bikes on the back and will be out and about with our lurcher Gypsy. short notice I know.

Pat and Chris


----------



## 97587 (Feb 6, 2006)

*calais*

Sorry to have missed you just left today 30th back home now.

Hope you have/had a good trip.

Pete


----------



## robrace (Jun 30, 2005)

*fab meal in calais*

Had a fabulous meal in Calais.walk out of Aire turn left towards TownHall .Just before Memorial turn left Coq.D'OR.on left.Menu of Day from 17Euro.Highly Reccomend it!!


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks for the good wishes Pete and thanks for the tip Robrace.

Pat


----------



## andyneilson (Apr 8, 2007)

How big is the Aire at Calais? Does it get busy? We stayed in the pet centre car park last time we had to overnight at the Eurotunnel port....


----------



## jams101 (Dec 22, 2006)

andyneilson said:


> How big is the Aire at Calais? Does it get busy? We stayed in the pet centre car park last time we had to overnight at the Eurotunnel port....


It is fairly big and does get pretty busy, but there is the option of the ferry port car park too, there are showers in the termial that you can use.

Just make sure to get a spot in the corner outta the way because there are too many people driving motorhomes and pulling caravans that are not competent enough to do so. Sorry if that offends anyone but some of the stuff you see in that car park is silly and just ruins your holday or some elses.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

I never use this aire as it's usually very busy, noisy and too close to the town centre. For one night we prefer to use the car park at the ferry terminal which I think is safer.


----------

